# The Addington Golf Club Monday 22nd July (Day before Sunningdale)



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2018)

Monday 22nd July 2019 with tee times from 13.00

Day before Sunningdale.

The Addington Golf Club

https://www.addingtongolf.com/

Not sure we have ever had a meet here but its comfortably in the top 100 golf clubs in England.

Normal green fee is Â£65.

The Addington have come up trumps with a cracking deal and thanks to the GM there who has been superb.

Â£40 for 18 holes 

We do have a food option with them but I will sort the food out next year if people want to eat at the club.

Â£10 non refundable and non transferable deposit by the end of November, PayPal is glynroddy@gmail.com if you need my bank details then PM me :thup:

So Â£10 now and the other Â£30 to be paid before the 1st June 2019.

*Even if you are not coming to Sunningdale you are more than welcome on this meet.*

Names below please.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 22, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil


----------



## User2021 (Oct 22, 2018)

Names below please.

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2018)

Names below please.

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow

(I have a memory of a meet here, organised by Smiffy if I remember correctly, might have been Golf Monthly or it might have been Golf Magic, certainly several years ago!)


----------



## Dando (Oct 22, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 22, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes


----------



## 2blue (Oct 22, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother)  you'll see

3 edits but I got there!!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 22, 2018)

Cracking stuff, cheers Dave for sticking the names down wouldn't pass up another opportunity to play another new course


----------



## PieMan (Oct 22, 2018)

Crow said:



			Names below please.

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow

(I have a memory of a meet here, organised by Smiffy if I remember correctly, might have been Golf Monthly or it might have been Golf Magic, certainly several years ago!)
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was Smiffy who organised the previous trip to The Addington.

Lovely course - will no doubt be enjoyed by all. Cannot do 3 days running so I'll just see everyone wherever the meet up is that evening.

Cracking deal though.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 22, 2018)

Glyn, paid for me & Hacker_Hughes- Â£20 deposit, cheers


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 22, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother)  you'll see
13 Anotherdouble


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother)  you'll see
13 Anotherdouble
		
Click to expand...

Me please. Can you put on my account Glyn, as cant do any transfers at the moment. Canâ€™t copy and paste either.

Never Played the Addington, so really looking forward to a game there.

Well done on another cracking deal.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 22, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother) you'll see
13 Anotherdouble
14 Leo Sayers doppelgÃ¤nger (RichH)


----------



## Crow (Oct 22, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Yes it was Smiffy who organised the previous trip to The Addington.

Lovely course - will no doubt be enjoyed by all. Cannot do 3 days running so I'll just see everyone wherever the meet up is that evening.

Cracking deal though.
		
Click to expand...

Found the link to that meet, way back in 2010.
https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/important-information-regarding-the-addington-meet.13947/

At that time I was on Golf Magic and still yet to see the light.
Some interesting reading and many names that no longer post. (was the first time I met and played with forum legend rickg, and funnily enough I played against him in the GM vs GM match at Forest Pines later that year, which has since morphed into the Old Farts vs Whippersnappers meet)
A link to that meet for anybody looking for another trip down memory lane.
https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...arting-yet-another-forest-pines-thread.16274/


----------



## chimpo1 (Oct 22, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother) you'll see
13 Anotherdouble
14 Leo Sayers doppelgÃ¤nger (RichH)
15. Chimpo1


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 22, 2018)

chimpo1 said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother) you'll see
13 Anotherdouble
14 Leo Sayers doppelgÃ¤nger (RichH)
15. Chimpo1
		
Click to expand...

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother) you'll see
13 Anotherdouble
14 Leo Sayers doppelgÃ¤nger (RichH)
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2018)

Captainron said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother) you'll see
13 Anotherdouble
14 Leo Sayers doppelgÃ¤nger (RichH)
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tyson.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 22, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother) you'll see
13 Anotherdouble
14 Leo Sayers doppelgÃ¤nger (RichH)
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982 
17. PNWokingham


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 22, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother) you'll see
13 Anotherdouble
14 Leo Sayers doppelgÃ¤nger (RichH)
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 23, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother) you'll see
13 Anotherdouble
14 Leo Sayers doppelgÃ¤nger (RichH)
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
		
Click to expand...

19. Top of the flop


----------



## bernix (Oct 23, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother) you'll see
13 Anotherdouble
14 Leo Sayers doppelgÃ¤nger (RichH)
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop 
20. bernix


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 23, 2018)

bernix said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's mate (Tommy Fleetwood's brother) you'll see
13 Anotherdouble
14 Leo Sayers doppelgÃ¤nger (RichH)
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
		
Click to expand...

21. Crazyface

If I can manage to do the trip three times.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 23, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 23, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 23, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 23, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy 
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 23, 2018)

1. LQ
 2. Captainron
 3. Liverpoolphil
 4. Jobr1850
 5. Blue in Munich
 6. Crow
 7. Dando
 8. Khamelion
 9. Kraxx
 10. Hacker_Hughes
 11. 2Blue
 12. 2Blue's +1
 13 Anotherdouble
 14 Richart
 15. Chimpo1
 16.Papas1982
 17. PNWokingham
 18. Jimaroid
 19. Top of the flop
 20. bernix
 21. Crazyface
 22. Dan C
 23. stu
 24. duffers
 25. Davemac
 26. Paperboy
 27. Liverbirdie
 28. Glen P
 29. Kieron P
 30. Ste Lingard
 31. Norfolk Shaun 
 32. Norfolk Shaun +1
 33.


----------



## Junior (Oct 23, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun 
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35.


----------



## Junior (Oct 23, 2018)

Â£20 sent for me and qwerty via PP ..... friends and family


----------



## Leftie (Oct 23, 2018)

Junior said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User20205 (Oct 23, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod 

Iâ€™ll send over the deposit tonight


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 23, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod 
37. gregbwfc

Cheers Glyn, will send over the deposit and the next instalment for Sunningdale


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 23, 2018)

Can't commit, but a highly recommendable course. A few (actually quite a few!) 'marmite' holes but all the more enjoyable because of them! Another great set of Par 3s!


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 23, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi


----------



## Leftie (Oct 23, 2018)

LQ.  I live about 10 mins from the course so have no time issues.  If you need any help either before or after on the day, please let me know.  

Oh yes.  If anyone wants some local knowledge about the course, I can be bought


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 24, 2018)

Cheers for all the deposits so far


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2018)

Glyn would you prefer electronic payment or cash in Kent?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 24, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Glyn would you prefer electronic payment or cash in Kent?
		
Click to expand...

Electronic please, with so many people paying I now officially hate cash as its so hard to keep a record of it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Electronic please, with so many people paying I now officially hate cash as its so hard to keep a record of it.
		
Click to expand...

Received and understood Glyn. ðŸ‘


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 24, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi 
39. Mashleyr7 (down on the res list for SD but will be here)


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 24, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi
39. Mashleyr7 (down on the res list for SD but will be here)
40.Pokerjoke
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 94tegsi (Oct 24, 2018)

Going to be a busy golfing week with Cooden as well!


----------



## sam85 (Oct 25, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi
39. Mashleyr7 (down on the res list for SD but will be here)
40.Pokerjoke 
41. Sam85


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 26, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi
39. Mashleyr7 (down on the res list for SD but will be here)
40.Pokerjoke
41. Sam85
42. Nick S
43. Gary Y
44. Alwaysabridesamaid
45. Paddyc


----------



## paddyc (Oct 28, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi
39. Mashleyr7 (down on the res list for SD but will be here)
40.Pokerjoke
41. Sam85
42. Nick S
43. Gary Y
44. Alwaysabridesamaid
		
Click to expand...

45. Paddy C


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 28, 2018)

Cracking numbers for this so far.

Looking like a superb few days away ðŸ‘Œ

Just hoping itâ€™s going to be a touch warmer than Turnberry ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Robobum (Oct 29, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi
39. Mashleyr7 (down on the res list for SD but will be here)
40.Pokerjoke
41. Sam85
42. Nick S
43. Gary Y
44. Alwaysabridesamaid
45. Paddyc
46. Robobum


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Oct 31, 2018)

Robobum said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi
39. Mashleyr7 (down on the res list for SD but will be here)
40.Pokerjoke
41. Sam85
42. Nick S
43. Gary Y
44. Alwaysabridesamaid
45. Paddyc
46. Robobum
		
Click to expand...

47. Topoftheflop +1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. Crazyface
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi
39. Mashleyr7 (down on the res list for SD but will be here)
40.Pokerjoke
41. Sam85
42. Nick S
43. Gary Y
44. Alwaysabridesamaid
45. Paddyc
46. Robobum
47. Topoftheflop +1 
48. HomerJSimpson


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi
39. Mashleyr7 (down on the res list for SD but will be here)
40.Pokerjoke
41. Sam85
42. Nick S
43. Gary Y
44. Alwaysabridesamaid
45. Paddyc
46. Robobum
47. Topoftheflop +1
48. HomerJSimpson
		
Click to expand...

Sorry gonna withdraw from this one. I didn't realise where it was. I'll find a place to play on the way down.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 31, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. artyd
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi
39. Mashleyr7 (down on the res list for SD but will be here)
40.Pokerjoke
41. Sam85
42. Nick S
43. Gary Y
44. Alwaysabridesamaid
45. Paddyc
46. Robobum
47. Topoftheflop +1
48. HomerJSimpson


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 31, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Sorry gonna withdraw from this one. I didn't realise where it was. I'll find a place to play on the way down.
		
Click to expand...

No probs at all.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2018)

All paid.


----------



## bernix (Oct 31, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			All paid.
		
Click to expand...

likewise


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 31, 2018)

Will do an update on payments etc next week ðŸ‘


----------



## 2blue (Oct 31, 2018)

Deposits paid for me & my +1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2018)

Deposit paid


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 1, 2018)

How much is required?


----------



## Troymcclure (Nov 4, 2018)

Leftie said:



			If anyone wants some local knowledge about the course, I can be bought
		
Click to expand...

How much for the 12th? Played The Addington nearly 10 times and still not worked it out


----------



## Leftie (Nov 4, 2018)

Par 5 12th?  Lay up off the tee short of the hollows/heather, 2nd shot down to the bottom on the right, wedge/9 iron or so up to the green, sink the putt and walk off with a birdie.  Simples 

Par 3 13th?  Lay up short to avoid the worst of the trouble, chip on, sink putt and walk off with a par (always good on this hole). Simples 

That will be 5 guineas please sir, and a pint in the bar


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 5, 2018)

1. LQ
2. Captainron
3. Liverpoolphil
4. Jobr1850
5. Blue in Munich
6. Crow
7. Dando
8. Khamelion
9. Kraxx
10. Hacker_Hughes
11. 2Blue
12. 2Blue's +1
13 Anotherdouble
14 Richart
15. Chimpo1
16.Papas1982
17. PNWokingham
18. Jimaroid
19. Top of the flop
20. bernix
21. artyd
22. Dan C
23. stu
24. duffers
25. Davemac
26. Paperboy
27. Liverbirdie
28. Glen P
29. Kieron P
30. Ste Lingard
31. Norfolk Shaun
32. Norfolk Shaun +1
33. Junior
34. QWERTY
35. Leftie
36.therod
37. gregbwfc
38. 94tegsi
39. Mashleyr7 (down on the res list for SD but will be here)
40.Pokerjoke
41. Sam85
42. Nick S
43. Gary Y
44. Alwaysabridesamaid
45. Paddyc
46. Robobum
47. Topoftheflop +1
48. HomerJSimpson
49 Andy K
50 NigelD


----------



## Troymcclure (Nov 5, 2018)

Leftie said:



			Par 5 12th?  Lay up off the tee short of the hollows/heather, 2nd shot down to the bottom on the right, wedge/9 iron or so up to the green, sink the putt and walk off with a birdie.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, thatâ€™s what I do but the 2nd shot is tight. Iâ€™ll pay your fee when I get that birdie. Itâ€™s a bonkers hole but I love it.


----------



## Leftie (Nov 5, 2018)

Troymcclure said:



			Yep, thatâ€™s what I do but the 2nd shot is tight. Iâ€™ll pay your fee when I get that birdie. Itâ€™s a bonkers hole but I love it.
		
Click to expand...

Nah!  Plenty of room down the right    3 Years ago I played there twice in 10 days. Played it like that and birdied it both times   Never before or since though


----------



## Leftie (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh.  And *several* of the holes there are bonkers   I'll play there 2 or 3 times a year and love it - but don't think that I would want to play there week in week out.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 8, 2018)

Keep the deposits coming in please


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 8, 2018)

Paid Glyn. Cheers


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 9, 2018)

Radbourne2010 - Â£40 Paid


----------



## User2021 (Nov 9, 2018)

Â£40 sent mate, thanks


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2018)

Glyn, just sent you Â£70, Â£10 for this & the next Â£60 for Sunningdale, thanks.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 10, 2018)

Â£40 via paypal. Cheers.


----------



## paulw4701 (Nov 11, 2018)

Â£40.00 winging its way to you


----------



## The Boxman (Nov 12, 2018)

Any room left for this one before sunnigdale Boxman and CK03PUT.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 12, 2018)

The Boxman said:



			Any room left for this one before sunnigdale Boxman and CK03PUT.
		
Click to expand...

Yes plenty of spaces


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 13, 2018)

Glyn canâ€™t do this or Sunningdale.Apoligies


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Glyn canâ€™t do this or Sunningdale.Apoligies
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Tony.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 24, 2018)

Still room for a small one Glyn?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 24, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Still room for a small one Glyn?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate ðŸ‘


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 24, 2018)

Bonza. Thanks mate. 

Iâ€™ll chuck 40 in very shortly


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 29, 2018)

Edit to the last 

The boss has kiboshed the idea. Also not doing the extra day means Wolfie and I can travel in same car for Sunningdale. 

Thanks regardless Glyn.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2018)

3 deposits paid - Â£10 ea - me, Glen, Kieron.


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 29, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			3 deposits paid - Â£10 ea - me, Glen, Kieron.
		
Click to expand...

Sure you going to be fit by then young man


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 30, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Sure you going to be fit by then young man
		
Click to expand...

I hope he is.

Pedro is a machine


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I hope he is.

Pedro is a machine 

Click to expand...

Yep, in about 15 bits on the workshop floor at the moment.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 6, 2018)

Payment update for The Addington

Room for a few more if you want to join us, even if you are not coming to Sunningdale.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 1, 2019)

Any room for a small one?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 1, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Any room for a small one?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, welcome along ðŸ‘


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 1, 2019)

Send me your bank details and Iâ€™ll pay  in full over the next couple of days! ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2019)

Balance on it's way over to you


----------



## Twire (Jan 11, 2019)

Is there room for me and Mrs T?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2019)

Twire said:



			Is there room for me and Mrs T?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, get your names down ðŸ‘


----------



## Twire (Feb 8, 2019)

Twire said:



			Is there room for me and Mrs T?
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes, get your names down ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Â£80 on it's way to you for me and Mrs T


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 11, 2019)

Up to date payments above, full payment is due by the 1st June please


----------



## 2blue (Feb 12, 2019)

Â£60 for me & +1 (Jim) by PayPal, Glyn...â€¦  thanks for sorting it all


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2019)

are there still spaces on this one Glynn?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			are there still spaces on this one Glynn?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate ðŸ‘


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2019)

Put me down please Glyn ðŸ‘


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 12, 2019)

Birchy said:



			Put me down please Glyn ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I am not a licensed vet ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am not a licensed vet ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

When did you get a sense of humour ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 12, 2019)

Birchy said:



			When did you get a sense of humour ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

i reckon Cam has got his login details


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			i reckon Cam has got his login details
		
Click to expand...

Nay...  never been THAT funny


----------



## Captainron (Feb 13, 2019)

2blue said:



			Nay...  never been THAT funny 

Click to expand...

I hope Maggies ghost haunts you tonight


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I hope Maggies ghost haunts you tonight 

Click to expand...

Nay...  around these parts we keep the bonfires burning


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 4, 2019)

Updated payments above, if you have any doubts on what you have or haven't paid please send me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## Dando (Mar 12, 2019)

Glyn,
Can you add Mark Langley-Sowter to the list please mate.
I'll paypal over his deposit later today.
Dando


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			Glyn,
Can you add Mark Langley-Sowter to the list please mate.
I'll paypal over his deposit later today.
Dando
		
Click to expand...

Good man, consider Mark added to the list


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 17, 2019)

Payments above.

Still some places left if anyone wants to join us.

Its a cracking deal and talking to a member this week they have done some winter work and its improved it even more.


----------



## gopher99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Payments above.

Still some places left if anyone wants to join us.

Its a cracking deal and talking to a member this week they have done some winter work and its improved it even more.
		
Click to expand...


Hi,
     Can you put me down for a place please, can you send me the details.

Jon


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 18, 2019)

gopher99 said:



			Hi,
     Can you put me down for a place please, can you send me the details.

Jon
		
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard. 

Will send you a PM tomorrow


----------



## Crow (Apr 18, 2019)

Balance sent.


----------



## letitrip (Apr 26, 2019)

interested if places are still available..ewan


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2019)

letitrip said:



			interested if places are still available..ewan
		
Click to expand...

Places still available and you are more than welcome to join us.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi Glyn,

Â£30 balance sent over cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 30, 2019)

Cheers for all the payments so far.

Will update next week.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 7, 2019)




----------



## letitrip (May 10, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Payment update for The Addington

Room for a few more if you want to join us, even if you are not coming to Sunningdale.
		
Click to expand...

I've check the date.. would like a place if available please ewan


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 13, 2019)

letitrip said:



			I've check the date.. would like a place if available please ewan
		
Click to expand...

We have a place available if you wish to join us.

Send me the money via paypal or pop me a PM with your name and contact details and I will reply with bank details.


----------



## Hacker_Hughes (May 16, 2019)

Hey Glyn, just sent you my outstanding Â£30 for this - cheers!


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 16, 2019)

Hi Glynn, Â£30 balance just sent, cheers


----------



## chimpo1 (May 31, 2019)

Hi Glynn, last Â£30 for Addington just sent via BACS. Cheers, Nick


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 31, 2019)

Final payment due by the 23rd June please.

Thanks to all those who have paid in full already ðŸ‘


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 1, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Final payment due by the 23rd June please.

Thanks to all those who have paid in full already ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Did you get my payment Glyn?  not showing on your spreadsheet?


----------



## Leftie (Jun 1, 2019)

Payment just made Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 1, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Did you get my payment Glyn?  not showing on your spreadsheet?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate. Last update was 7th May 

You paid me on the 17th May ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jun 2, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes mate. Last update was 7th May

You paid me on the 17th May ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Mint, cheers Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 5, 2019)

Payments above.

Final payment by the 23rd June please 



If anyone has a query regarding a payment please let me know asap.

Not long to go


----------



## Junior (Jun 6, 2019)

Paid for me and Qwerty mate


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 20, 2019)

Cheers all for the payments so far.

Just a few more to go.

Thanks


----------



## Dando (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi Glyn,

just sent the balance for Mark and myself.

Dando


----------



## IainP (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi Glyn

As discussed, balance sent.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi @Lincoln Quaker would it be possible for you to add me and @Papas1982 either in the same ball, or at least somewhat close:ish? This as we're travelling together and staying at same hotel afterwards.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 4, 2019)

Last call for anyone wanting to join us. 

Please let me know by Sunday at the latest as @Captainron and myself will have all the tee times out next week.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 4, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi @Lincoln Quaker would it be possible for you to add me and @Papas1982 either in the same ball, or at least somewhat close:ish? This as we're travelling together and staying at same hotel afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. @Captainron is doing the tee times and he is awkward as they come ðŸ¤£


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nope. @Captainron is doing the tee times and he is awkward as they come ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Slander!!
@Captainron i heard a rumour you're doing the cards, if ya need a hand let me know or want an online excel sheet (not sure who did it last time) let me know


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 4, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Slander!!
@Captainron i heard a rumour you're doing the cards, if ya need a hand let me know or want an online excel sheet (not sure who did it last time) let me know
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer but Region3 is a spreadsheet god and  does it all for me.

All I need to do is input scores as he does an amazing job doing best 2 scores best 3.

He just tells me off for ruining it ðŸ¤£

I am sure you can help though.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thanks for the offer but Region3 is a spreadsheet god and  does it all for me.

All I need to do is input scores as he does an amazing job doing best 2 scores best 3.

He just tells me off for ruining it ðŸ¤£

I am sure you can help though.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the heads up.

Now i know who to pester if my society spreadsheets ever fail!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 4, 2019)

Are we doing a north/south match up again?

@Fish @Stuart_C @Liverbirdie @anotherdouble i recall you guys having a hand in it last time out?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 4, 2019)

Wasnâ€™t me buddy. Fish Pete or Stu and a 3rd but canâ€™t remember what area they were from


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 5, 2019)

Not sure of our numbers for this trip.

Let me get numbers off Glyn.

At least our trip down sarf, will be slightly cheaper.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not sure of our numbers for this trip.

Let me get numbers off Glyn.

At least our trip down sarf, will be slightly cheaper.

Click to expand...


Might also be worth gauging interest before we sort out the teams

Northern lights

Liverbirdie
Ste Lingard


South side

Papas

Normal format is every player puts a tenner in from both teams, then the northern boys pinch the southerners biccy money, or summat like that.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 5, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Might also be worth gauging interest before we sort out the teams

Northern lights

Liverbirdie
Ste Lingard


South side

Papas

Normal format is every player puts a tenner in from both teams, then the northern boys pinch the southerners biccy money, or summat like that. 

Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll join @Papas1982 as a southerner despite the fact that Iâ€™m probably the most northern of us all being Swedish, but as I live in London...


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 6, 2019)

Northern lights

Liverbirdie
Ste Lingard
Qwerty 

South side

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850


----------



## Junior (Jul 6, 2019)

Liverbirdie
Ste Lingard
Qwerty
Junior.. Sunningdale defending champ  

South side

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...-sunningdale.99149/page-8#z47H8IJsK0x7RSq1.99


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2019)

North Side

Liverbirdie
Ste Lingard
Qwerty
Junior.. Sunningdale defending champ  
Liverpoolphil ( as last time )

South side

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jul 7, 2019)

Khaemlion, Hacker Hughes and myself, long journey down from Up 'Real' North and to be on the safe side, can we have a late tee off pweety please


----------



## Captainron (Jul 7, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Khaemlion, Hacker Hughes and myself, long journey down from Up 'Real' North and to be on the safe side, can we have a late tee off pweety please 

Click to expand...

Yup. Although youâ€™ll probably have a shorter journey time than these southern lads with all the traffic they have down there!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2019)

North Side

Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)

More to follow.........


South side

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850

Dont tell me that were travelling for 4 hours darn sarf, and they cant even get a team together on their own doorstep.


----------



## gopher99 (Jul 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			North Side

Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)

More to follow.........


South side

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850
Gopher99 

I am happy to put my name down for the south team.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			North Side

Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)

More to follow.........


South side

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850

Dont tell me that were travelling for 4 hours darn sarf, and they cant even get a team together on their own doorstep.

Click to expand...

Not sure everyone in your team has a four hour commute ðŸ˜‰

Still a few days to go yet. Think the rest of the southerners just wanna size you all up first.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Not sure everyone in your team has a four hour commute ðŸ˜‰

Still a few days to go yet. Think the rest of the southerners just wanna size you all up first.....
		
Click to expand...

Youve got another shipmate, cap'n.

Just to advise that some of our lot arent actually playing the addington, and we'll want to set off straight after sunningdale day 2, so better to have it just for the day 1 of the sunngingdale meet, so we can enjoy some pale, weak beers withouts heads on them on your behalf.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Youve got another shipmate, cap'n.

Just to advise that some of our lot arent actually playing the addington, and we'll want to set off straight after sunningdale day 2, so better to have it just for the day 1 of the sunngingdale meet, so we can enjoy some pale, weak beers withouts heads on them on your behalf. 

Click to expand...

I fully understand that you guys aren't confident of performing over 3 days...... 

I'm happy to have it over 1 day. If I recall last time it was best 8 from or or similar? 

I think it's best we all get included this time......

Welcome aboard Gopher.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I fully understand that you guys aren't confident of performing over 3 days......

I'm happy to have it over 1 day. If I recall last time it was best 8 from or or similar?

I think it's best we all get included this time......

Welcome aboard Gopher.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. may have been best 8 from 12 scores totalled.

I say totalled, although Fish's calculator had gremlins in it. Either that or his abacus had some balls missing, a bit like his players.


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 7, 2019)

North Side

Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)

More to follow.........


South side

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850
Chimpo1 

Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...-sunningdale.99149/page-8#JPqCOSzSEuTdM3mg.99

Count me in for the South (representing Wales) 
ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 7, 2019)

chimpo1 said:



			North Side

Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)

More to follow.........


South side

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850
Gopher99
Chimpo1



Count me in for the South (representing Wales)
ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Sure we can get 3 more....


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 8, 2019)

Sooo... what is the north/south thing all about?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 8, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Sooo... what is the north/south thing all about?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a little comp to raise money for h4h along with bragging rights. 
Each team member pops Â£10 in, winning teams gets their money back and the bragging rights, losers cash goes to h4h.


----------



## Dando (Jul 8, 2019)

North Side

 Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
 Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
 Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
 Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
 Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
 Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
 Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
 Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)

 More to follow.........


 South side

 Papas
 Lillyhawk
 Jobr1850
 Chimpo1
Dando


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Itâ€™s a little comp to raise money for h4h along with bragging rights.
Each team member pops Â£10 in, winning teams gets their money back and the bragging rights, losers cash goes to h4h.
		
Click to expand...

Thats normally when were down for H4H though - shall we just do it as winner takes all this time, or not?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 8, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats normally when were down for H4H though - shall we just do it as winner takes all this time, or not?
		
Click to expand...

You really want those drink tokens.....

All in works for me.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 8, 2019)

All in works fine for me as well. 

Once we reach 10 in each team, is that it and then 8 out of 10 best scores win?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 8, 2019)

Dando said:



			North Side

Liverbirdie (just plain knobhead)
Ste Lingard (The Golfing punk)
Qwerty (The cat in the hat)
Junior.. (Sunningdale defending champ)
Liverpoolphil ( as last time )
Bluewolf -The (champ)agne socialist
Tuggles - (Flower of Scotland)
Andy Greg - (Hanna Montana)

More to follow.........


South side

Papas
Lillyhawk
Jobr1850
Chimpo1
Dando
Radbourne (donâ€™t mention Madrid ðŸš«)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			All in works fine for me as well.

Once we reach 10 in each team, is that it and then 8 out of 10 best scores win?
		
Click to expand...

Something like that,lets see how numbers develop for a few more days then take the final format from there.

Dave needs to do some canvassing......


----------



## Dando (Jul 8, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Something like that,lets see how numbers develop for a few more days then take the final format from there.

Dave needs to do some canvassing......

Click to expand...

i'm happy to go all in


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 8, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Something like that,lets see how numbers develop for a few more days then take the final format from there.

Dave needs to do some canvassing......

Click to expand...

I'll pop it on the Sunningdale post, as that's the day that'll count.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 8, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Sooo... what is the north/south thing all about?
		
Click to expand...

Just put your name down Tegsi, we need your inflated handicap on our side...ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 8, 2019)

Tee times supplied by @Captainron Well done on your 1st contribution to this meet 

I have had to stick them on due to the fact he doesn't know how to work a computer yet.

he is also looking after the comp.....god help us all


----------



## Captainron (Jul 8, 2019)

We will also be running a comp for this. 

Format is stableford

Â£4 per person and there will be prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th plus nearest the pins. 

Please make sure that you see me prior to teeing off and bring your money with you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 8, 2019)

There are 2 spaces remaining if anyone wants to join us ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 8, 2019)

Who is your money on for the swearathon at 1458, Sweden or South Africa


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Who is your money on for the swearathon at 1458, Sweden or South Africa 

Click to expand...

I reckon the English may run em close......


----------



## Captainron (Jul 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Who is your money on for the swearathon at 1458, Sweden or South Africa 

Click to expand...

I'm backing Wales.......

That poor pommie won't know where to turn


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2019)

To 2Blue (and +1) and Leftie I am truly sorry for the golfing carnage you'll itness


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2019)

Captainron said:



			We will also be running a comp for this.

Format is stableford

Â£4 per person and there will be prizes for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th plus nearest the pins.

Please make sure that you see me prior to teeing off and bring your money with you.
		
Click to expand...

Did we ever sort a food option or is it golf and beers only?


----------



## Leftie (Jul 8, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To 2Blue (and +1) and Leftie I am truly sorry for the golfing carnage you'll itness
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Homer.  It's only a game ............

Anyway, you've got plenty of time to fit a couple of lessons in


----------



## Dando (Jul 8, 2019)

Leftie said:



			Don't worry Homer.  It's only a game ............

Anyway, you've got plenty of time to fit a couple of *dozen* lessons in  

Click to expand...

fixed that for you!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Who is your money on for the swearathon at 1458, Sweden or South Africa 

Click to expand...

I'll make sure to bring my A-Game. If not in golf, then in the swearing, and vice versa. Win-win.


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 8, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I'm backing Wales.......

That poor pommie won't know where to turn
		
Click to expand...

Will I be able to hear your swearing whilst Iâ€™m in the middle of the fairway? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Captainron (Jul 9, 2019)

chimpo1 said:



			Will I be able to hear your swearing whilst Iâ€™m in the middle of the fairway? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not. But now you will on your backswing on every tee...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2019)

chimpo1 said:



			Will I be able to hear your swearing whilst Iâ€™m in the middle of the fairway? ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

You'd hear him in the middle of Croydon High Street


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 10, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Just put your name down Tegsi, we need your inflated handicap on our side...ðŸ‘Œ
		
Click to expand...

Put me in....assume Iâ€™m south...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)

I have had a quick chat with The Addington regarding food.

With 62 playing I am a little concerned that we all turn up at the same time and they struggle to serve us so if anyone wants to pre order please can you let me know asap.

Menu

They are willing to do Sandwiches and chips for Â£7 per person.

All the below are priced at Â£7 a meal.

Chefs Ploughmanâ€™s - Mature Cheddar & Ham, served with Pickles crusty Bread & trimmings
Half Roast Chicken with sautÃ©ed New Potatoes & Salad
Chicken Curry with Pilau Rice, Naan Bread & Mango Chutney
Salmon Fishcakes with Chips, Salad & Sweet Chilli Dressing
Beef Lasagne served with fresh mixed Salad
Cottage Pie served with seasonal Vegetables

Then 

Main Meals @ Â£3.00pp surcharge
Cumberland Sausages with Mustard Mash, served with Garden Peas & Onion Gravy
Steak & Ale Pie, served with mashed Potato and seasonal Vegetables
Chicken & Mushroom Pie, served with mashed Potato and seasonal Vegetables
Pan fried Chicken in a Mushroom sauce, served with New Potatoes & seasonal Vegetables
Lamb Shank in a Red Wine Jus, served with mashed Potato and seasonal Vegetables (Â£6 surcharge)
Salmon Supreme in a White Wine sauce, with Minted New Potatoes & seasonal Vegetables (Â£6
surcharge)

Payment on the day is fine for the food but please let me know if you want to eat before and what you would like so we can guarantee been fed.

Thanks

Glyn


----------



## bernix (Jul 11, 2019)

i am awfully sorry that i have to pull out of The Addington. i have my wife and niece with me in London and they have booked a restaurant for Monday night.
obviously i will play Sunningdale.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 11, 2019)

bernix said:



			i am awfully sorry that i have to pull out of The Addington. i have my wife and niece with me in London and they have booked a restaurant for Monday night.
obviously i will play Sunningdale.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a shame. Enjoy the meal and we will see you at Sunningdale in the morning.

Cameron


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 11, 2019)

New draw above, Ovbiously Bernix didn't fancy learning Geordie for the day


----------



## letitrip (Jul 12, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Thatâ€™s a shame. Enjoy the meal and we will see you at Sunningdale in the morning.

Does that mean there a place at addington.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2019)

There are 3 places I believe.


----------



## bernix (Jul 12, 2019)

my niece made her IB and we invited her to London and on Monday evening there will be a celbrational dinner with her, so i can't miss that


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 12, 2019)

@letitrip we do have some places available if you want to play.

Send me a PM ðŸ‘


----------



## 2blue (Jul 13, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have had a quick chat with The Addington regarding food.

With 62 playing I am a little concerned that we all turn up at the same time and they struggle to serve us so if anyone wants to pre order please can you let me know asap.

Menu

They are willing to do Sandwiches and chips for Â£7 per person.

All the below are priced at Â£7 a meal.

Chefs Ploughmanâ€™s - Mature Cheddar & Ham, served with Pickles crusty Bread & trimmings
Half Roast Chicken with sautÃ©ed New Potatoes & Salad
Chicken Curry with Pilau Rice, Naan Bread & Mango Chutney
Salmon Fishcakes with Chips, Salad & Sweet Chilli Dressing
Beef Lasagne served with fresh mixed Salad
Cottage Pie served with seasonal Vegetables

Then

Main Meals @ Â£3.00pp surcharge
Cumberland Sausages with Mustard Mash, served with Garden Peas & Onion Gravy
Steak & Ale Pie, served with mashed Potato and seasonal Vegetables
Chicken & Mushroom Pie, served with mashed Potato and seasonal Vegetables
Pan fried Chicken in a Mushroom sauce, served with New Potatoes & seasonal Vegetables
Lamb Shank in a Red Wine Jus, served with mashed Potato and seasonal Vegetables (Â£6 surcharge)
Salmon Supreme in a White Wine sauce, with Minted New Potatoes & seasonal Vegetables (Â£6
surcharge)

Payment on the day is fine for the food but please let me know if you want to eat before and what you would like so we can guarantee been fed.

Thanks

Glyn
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if you meant thro this thread but...â€¦.
Lamb Shank in a Red Wine Jus, served with mashed Potato and seasonal Vegetables (Â£6 surcharge)
for me & +1
Cheers Glyn


----------



## Crow (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi Glyn,

Re the food, is this to eat before we play or after?
If before, do we also need to say what time we want to eat?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 15, 2019)

Crow said:



			Hi Glyn,

Re the food, is this to eat before we play or after?
If before, do we also need to say what time we want to eat?
		
Click to expand...

I will give them names and who has ordered what. 

Not many have ordered yet so will give it till Wednesday before sending them the list.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 15, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Glyn whatâ€™s the choice of sandwiches or do you pick when you get where ?
		
Click to expand...

Pick when you get there ðŸ‘


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 15, 2019)

Chicken & Mushroom Pie, served with mashed Potato and seasonal Vegetables please Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 16, 2019)

For those that keep asking...â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...

The food is BEFORE!

Sort yourselves out after


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 16, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			For those that keep asking...â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...

The food is BEFORE!

Sort yourselves out after 

Click to expand...

If we want afters with our early course do we have to have them before the round or after?


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 16, 2019)

Glyn.. Whatâ€™s the score with bar snacks.... Bowl or Bag?  Monster Munch or Biltong?


----------



## bernix (Jul 16, 2019)

my niece has suffered a ligament rupture in her knee and she cannot accompany me. is there still a place for me @ The Addington?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 16, 2019)

bernix said:



			my niece has suffered a ligament rupture in her knee and she cannot accompany me. is there still a place for me @ The Addington?
		
Click to expand...

Still space but itâ€™s in the early group.

Paulw brother  is also playing so we now have a full field

Will update the tee sheet tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2019)

With the two more added on.

Please note your tee times @Leftie and @bernix 

Thanks


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2019)

WTF has PaulW's brother done to deserve playing with LP??ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			WTF has PaulW's brother done to deserve playing with LP??ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Cockwomble ðŸ–•


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 17, 2019)

Any tips for the Addington, seem to recall one particular hole getting mentioned as being unusual.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2019)

Having learned some new swear words from Cam in the past I wonder what Austrian words Bernix can teach me to describe my inadequacies. Looking forward to meeting him (and 2Blue and +1 - is he a friend or family member?)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 17, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having learned some new swear words from Cam in the past I wonder what Austrian words Bernix can teach me to describe my inadequacies. Looking forward to meeting him (and 2Blue and +1 - is he a friend or family member?)
		
Click to expand...

2 blues guest bears a canny resemblance to Spike from Notting Hill.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 17, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			2 blue bears a canny resemblance to an old ottoman of mine.
		
Click to expand...

 fixed


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 17, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			2 blues guest bears a canny resemblance to Spike from Notting Hill.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if his tee shirts will be as good though


----------



## Leftie (Jul 17, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Any tips for the Addington, seem to recall one particular hole getting mentioned as being unusual.
		
Click to expand...

Strongly recommend you all visit their web site and look at the hole by hole flyover combined with the course guide ........  All the "tips" you need


----------



## Captainron (Jul 17, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			2 blues guest bears a canny resemblance to Spike from Notting Hill.
		
Click to expand...

Happy Gilmores caddy


----------



## Crow (Jul 17, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Any tips for the Addington, seem to recall one particular hole getting mentioned as being unusual.
		
Click to expand...

There are a few unusual holes, but best to avoid the bunker on the 6th.


----------



## Dando (Jul 17, 2019)

Crow said:



			There are a few unusual holes, but best to avoid the bunker on the 6th.
		
Click to expand...

Is that a tip from experience?


----------



## Crow (Jul 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			Is that a tip from experience?
		
Click to expand...

Can't remember if I went in there last time or not (nearly 10 years ago) but it is legendary, not just the bunker but the chasm it's at the bottom of.

PG Wodehouse gave The bunker, 6th hole, as his address. It was so hard to get out of for a high handicapper.


----------



## bernix (Jul 18, 2019)

looking forward to playing with 2blue again and meeting personally homer whose witty comments i always appreciate.
as to german words to describe inadequancies try to learn "eiernd" or "herumballernd"


----------



## Captainron (Jul 18, 2019)

bernix said:



			looking forward to playing with 2blue again and meeting personally homer whose witty comments i always appreciate.
as to german words to describe inadequancies try to learn "eiernd" or "herumballernd" 

Click to expand...

Those  aren't strong enough in this case......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2019)

bernix said:



			And meeting personally homer whose witty comments i always appreciate - "herumballernd" 

Click to expand...

With a few spelling changes, you have him off to a tee.


----------



## Dando (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			With a few spelling changes, you have him off to a tee.

Click to expand...

humble?


----------



## bernix (Jul 18, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Those  aren't strong enough in this case......

Click to expand...

don't tell me you found a translation engine that recognized these adverbs


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 18, 2019)

Had a chat with the Addington today as we have only had 15 pre order food they are going to sort it on the day from the bar menu. 

Sorry if thatâ€™s a different choice on the day to what I put on the thread but we havenâ€™t had enough replies. 

Ta ðŸ‘


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 19, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



View attachment 27716

Click to expand...

I'm now heading down to The Addington on Monday morning from Chipperfield. Would be handy if I could go out earlier than 3.20


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 19, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm now heading down to The Addington on Monday morning from Chipperfield. Would be handy if I could go out earlier than 3.20
		
Click to expand...

As itâ€™s straight 4 balls if anyone wants to swap with Mark please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## 2blue (Jul 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having learned some new swear words from Cam in the past I wonder what Austrian words Bernix can teach me to describe my inadequacies. Looking forward to meeting him (and *2Blue and +1 - is he a friend or family member?*)
		
Click to expand...

He's a fellow Club member who's made a few GM meets now....  don't know who the others are referring to but Jim, is often likened to Tommy Fleetwood....  certainly swears as well as him so am sure he'll be happy to learn more from you, Bernix.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 19, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			For those that keep asking...â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...

The food is BEFORE!

Sort yourselves out after 

Click to expand...

Aaaah...â€¦ I thought the food was AFTER.....  so soz Glyn, we won't be wanting a Lamb Shank before going out,,,,, OK??


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 19, 2019)

2blue said:



			Aaaah...â€¦ I thought the food was AFTER.....  so soz Glyn, we won't be wanting a Lamb Shank before going out,,,,, OK??
		
Click to expand...

See post 228 ðŸ˜‰


----------



## 2blue (Jul 19, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			See post 228 ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

2blue said:



			He's a fellow Club member who's made a few GM meets now....  don't know who the others are referring to but Jim, is often likened to Tommy Fleetwood....  certainly swears as well as him so am sure he'll be happy to learn more from you, Bernix.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it. Great company, great course, great weather. Perfect


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2019)

Due to childcare issues I'll be in Southampton prior to heading to The Addington now. Will be giving Lilyhawk a lift back, but if any of you Northern guys camped in Camberley want a lift, 'm happy to grab you enroute.


----------



## The Boxman (Jul 21, 2019)

Is there a driving range at the Addington? Not that I'm keen or anything


----------



## 2blue (Jul 21, 2019)

The Boxman said:



			Is there a driving range at the Addington? Not that I'm keen or anything 

Click to expand...

This & a good bar....  as we may have time to fill


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2019)

The Boxman said:



			Is there a driving range at the Addington? Not that I'm keen or anything 

Click to expand...

I believe not, but this place is no more than 5 mins away.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jul 21, 2019)

Looking forward to tomorrow. Should we be arriving early, or before our own tee times? 

Cheers


----------



## Leftie (Jul 21, 2019)

The Boxman said:



			Is there a driving range at the Addington? Not that I'm keen or anything 

Click to expand...

No.  2 Nets and a putting green.  I believe that members might sometimes practice alongside the 18th but def not a range.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I believe not, but this place is no more than 5 mins away.
		
Click to expand...

If memory serves, you are hitting into a hill.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 21, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			Looking forward to tomorrow. Should we be arriving early, or before our own tee times?

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Yes.  Preferably before your teeing off time


----------



## Leftie (Jul 21, 2019)

Safe journeys all.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 21, 2019)

Oooh.... from crap single in Croydon have just been upgraded to double with air-con.... shud be fully refreshed for the morn. where hope to arrive middayish to see off Leftie....  our leader


----------



## Leftie (Jul 21, 2019)

The only way to play the first is to duff your tee shot to cheers from the gallery, chip on for 2, 2 putt and walk off with nett 2 points thanks very much


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 22, 2019)

Asking about practice facilities reeks of desperation.

From one who knows!

Have a great day tomorrow :thup:


----------



## IainP (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks to gopher99/Jon, Shaun and Steve for the game today. Warm & enjoyable. Some quirky holes, and although we holed a few putts, the tricky greens took more than they gave!
Cheers to the organisers.
The lucky so-and-so's moving on to Sunningdale, have a great couple of days ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸ðŸŒï¸â€â™€ï¸ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2019)

Good day - nice and warm , course was quirky in place , lovely greens and a tough scoring day but a nice course to start the week


----------



## gopher99 (Jul 22, 2019)

IainP said:



			Thanks to gopher99/Jon, Shaun and Steve for the game today. Warm & enjoyable. Some quirky holes, and although we holed a few putts, the tricky greens took more than they gave!
Cheers to the organisers.
The lucky so-and-so's moving on to Sunningdale, have a great couple of days ðŸŒï¸â€â™‚ï¸ðŸŒï¸â€â™€ï¸ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Nice to meet you Iain, Shaun and Steve. Good luck to you guys at Sunningdale, and was good to put faces to forum names.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 23, 2019)

Leftie said:



			The only way to play the first is to duff your tee shot to cheers from the gallery, chip on for 2, 2 putt and walk off with nett 2 points thanks very much 

Click to expand...

For us lefties you can also hook your tee shot into the trees on the right - then walk up and two putt when you find the ball on the green ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜Ž

Glad to hear people had a good time - I'm there Thursday, which just may be a tad warm for our 1400 tee time ðŸ˜¯


----------



## 2blue (Jul 23, 2019)

duncan mackie said:



			For us lefties you can also hook your tee shot into the trees on the right - then walk up and two putt when you find the ball on the green ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜Ž

Glad to hear people had a good time - I'm there Thursday, which just may be a tad warm for our 1400 tee time ðŸ˜¯
		
Click to expand...

If its your first time then be prepared for the 12th....  a par 5. Can hit & hope or play 3 x 7-irons .....  god knows how the locala play the hole


----------



## Leftie (Jul 23, 2019)

2blue said:



			If its your first time then be prepared for the 12th....  a par 5. Can hit & hope or play 3 x 7-irons .....  god knows how the locala play the hole
		
Click to expand...

As I told anyone who asked - lay up to top before the drop, play 2nd down to the bottom, wedge/9/8 iron on to the green, 1 putt for birdie.

OR, As Paperboy wanted the macho route, blast it exactly on the right line to the bottom tier leaving about 168 to the pin and take another ....(hmmm how many Simon?)


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jul 24, 2019)

gopher99 said:



			Nice to meet you Iain, Shaun and Steve. Good luck to you guys at Sunningdale, and was good to put faces to forum names.
		
Click to expand...

Gents, thank you for the company. Sunningdale was amazing if you were wondering


----------



## IainP (Jul 24, 2019)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Gents, thank you for the company. Sunningdale was amazing if you were wondering
		
Click to expand...

No! Have pity and tell us it was a bit rubbish and too hot ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 26, 2019)

2blue said:



			If its your first time then be prepared for the 12th....  a par 5. Can hit & hope or play 3 x 7-irons .....  god knows how the locala play the hole
		
Click to expand...

Long way from my first time (hence knowing the layout of the first) ðŸ˜€
Locals play that hole in many different ways, the most common being trying to knock it all the way to the bottom from the tee...and accidentally laying up with a miss hit ðŸ¤”  In yesterday's match we played up, one opponent hit long right enough to be in some grass and the other tonked it all the way, followed by an approach to 10ft ðŸ¤— we both made 5, they won that hole...I returned the favour with 3w/5i to 16 to win the match!
I love the course, except the 12th


----------



## Paperboy (Jul 26, 2019)

Leftie said:



			As I told anyone who asked - lay up to top before the drop, play 2nd down to the bottom, wedge/9/8 iron on to the green, 1 putt for birdie.

OR, As Paperboy wanted the macho route, blast it exactly on the right line to the bottom tier leaving about 168 to the pin and take another ....(hmmm how many Simon?) 

Click to expand...

I ended up with a very good bogey thanks Roger


----------

